# Mavic Yksion Power Link Tires



## dmaciel (Oct 10, 2012)

Anyone used these tires and have some thoughts on the performance and durability / mileage? 

I brought a set of Mavic rims that came with the tires as a promo. Since I was running Victoria Ruffino Tires I mounted those instead. 

Thanks


----------



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

Power is the rear right? Grip is the front I think. I have the tubulars on my wheels and flatted the front in about 100 miles. I put the "rear specific" spare I had on the front and its definitely more durable than the front specific model. I have maybe 1000 miles on them so far and there is a little wear but nothing to be concerned about. A friend used the clincher tires for a full season of racing (and many many training rides).


----------



## Sworker (Jul 22, 2010)

those came on my Mavic wheels as well, it isn't a promo, all of the Mavic wheels are wheel and tire systems. They are nice tires, but they are not very long lasting. I got about 600 miles out of the rear and it was shot, the front got 1k which isn't bad. Overall pretty good tires, but compared to a Conti Black Chili 2, nope, they are not that good.


----------



## berserk87 (Jul 24, 2014)

I like the performance and ride of these tires - but have to agree that they wear somewhat quickly. I would buy them on the cheap. I would not pay MSRP for them (but I don't pay MSRP for much, being a cheapskate). To me, these are more of a performance tire than a training or high mileage tire.


----------



## Sully00 (Dec 29, 2012)

As others have said they wear quickly. They came on my Kysrium Elites. The front wore down and the back suffered a nasty cut. I swapped them for Conti's after that. I'd never buy them…you made a good choice swapping them out. Save them for a back up set or for the trainer.


----------

